# Kings Mountain NC roll call



## Bill The Grill Guy (Mar 25, 2010)

April 17th.  Anyone else going?


----------



## Finney (Mar 31, 2010)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> April 17th.  Anyone else going?



Me  
:drinkers:


----------



## Griff (Apr 1, 2010)

Good luck guys. Make us proud.


----------

